# Goodbye, Maddie. My heart rat.



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Maddie, nickname for Madelief, was one of the first rats I had adopted myself. My first rat, Rory, was taken from a friend who could not have pets in a college dorm but still wanted her with someone she visited frequently. I got Maddie with my Namine, who passed away in December from mycoplasma, and she was such a tiny thing. Plain as plain could be with brown fur and regular ears. A white belly. But she was the sweetest rat I have ever known. She was the mama of my girls, always taking care of everyone else. Especially her Nami when she was sick in the end. Never had any health issues throughout her two and a half years until April. I had noticed her fall out of the hammock one day and from then on I kept an eye on her. Slowly, I noticed her deterioration. She stopped holding food in her hands. She stopped climbing on the cage bars. She wouldn't sit on the top shelf like she used to. When she started getting tumors I wondered if maybe they were just sapping her energy. After a surgery that removed three from three different places on her she started to regain her old vigor. She climbed up into the hammock again, even picked up her food. But they came back. She was more energetic again following another tumor removal. Then all of a sudden, Saturday night, she couldn't move. Barley able to lift her head. Uncoordinated movements with her arms and legs. The only way she could get around was kicking her back legs and dragging her face across the ground. I had suspected a brain tumor when she stopped using her hands but had hoped it was something else. Saturday...I decided to have her put to sleep but no shelters or vets were open until Monday, yesterday. I spent as much time with my little love as I could. My poor lady could barely swallow food and water when I syringed it for her. I try to bury my rats with items that meant something to me and them. Rory loved to hide in my long hair, so I cut it all off and buried her with it. Nami was the first to figure out their hammock so I buried her with the old one I kept for a spare. Maddie liked my clothes. Chewing on socks and hiding in my shirts so I buried her with a pair of socks and my old work undershirt. I always told people who "didn't think rats made good pets" that 10 minutes with Maddie would change their minds. Several of them, after meeting my ladies, did warm up to them.  Maddie was a ro-dentist. Loved to clean your teeth. She was always the first to the bars when you entered the room. I will always love her and will feel bad that it came to euthanasia but it was her time. I'm afraid to get anymore rats after my three ladies who are left go though...I love them so much and get so attached that the ends are devastating.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I am so sorry. She sounds like she was a very special rat, and I'm sure she really appreciated that you let her have her favorite socks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

It sounds like Maddie was very special. I'm sorry you've lost her. Each ratty is so unique and so much an individual, it's never easy to say goodbye to them.


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. Maddie sounds exactly like my heart rat Holly, and although I haven't experienced the loss of her yet, I feel I can already somewhat relate to your pain. Don't feel bad about getting her put to sleep, it is the kindest decision for a rat who has no quality of life and it is a very loving decision to make, as hard as it is. It sounds like Maddie loved you very much in return for the love you showed her.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news indeed.


----------

